
Shredr.co - sbkwsk
http://shredr.co
======
sbkwsk
Hey guys! My name is Max. I am Creative Director at Surf studio and creator of
Shredr.

Today we bringing you Shredr — glitch art influenced mobile wallpapers
gallery. Download exclusive wallpapers from the desktop or right from your
phone and explore glitch culture through our SoundCloud, Twitter and Facebook.

